# help with ICD9 for diabetic with cellulitis



## ggparker14 (Jul 13, 2011)

What would be the ICD9 for a diabetic who has cellulitis of the leg? Would this be coded 250.80, 682.6 or 250.00, 682.6?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## JulesofColorado (Jul 22, 2011)

The physician must state that the cellulitis is a complication of the diabetes to code it as such, so if it's not stated as a complication I would code it as 250.00 & 682.6. (Depending on the circumstances of the patient encounter) See the Coding Clinic for coding cellulitis.


----------

